# Very fast ferment 4 berry pee



## Sammyk (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a quart and a pint of slurry from my 4 berry pee and decided to start another batch.

Just 12 hours after adding the slurry, she is ticking away! I meant to stir it before I went to bed but forgot. When I woke up and went into the kitchen, I could smell the fermentation. What a nice surprise to see how well it was working.

This is the 3rd time I have saved the slurry and it actually started much faster then the 1st one which is original.

The original took about 10 days, the 2nd one about 5 days and now this one 12 hours! "IT" may be because I was very light on the real lemon.

This is my experiment. I followed the original pee recipe EXCEPT

I only added 15 oz of lime and 15 oz lemon juice. I do not plan to add a 3rd bottle because of previous mentioned problem we both have from acid reflux.


----------

